# Minor annoyances



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

These won't make you go postal, but the cumulative effect can make the difference between a good day and a bad day. I'll start:

- When it's raining just enough to require the wipers, but not enough to prevent them from making noise on the slowest setting.


----------



## ROCuberguy585 (Sep 10, 2017)

When you get a perfectly nice/cool pax but they reek of weed.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

When you wait 4+ minutes, and then the rider says, "Oh I forgot that I drove into town. Take me to the parking garage where I left it."


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ohh, I thought you were going to bring up the new home screen where you're in a messy way, thrown into other cities and forced to see people's rants on blogs.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

infant passengers


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Pings that direct me to the wrong side of a shopping mall. I had one of those last week at Sharpstown. I finally called and we worked it out.

"We're in front of the sign that says 'Xxx.'"

Turns out, ALL of the mall entrances say that.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Coughing/sneezing/snack-eating pax.


----------



## ROCuberguy585 (Sep 10, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Coughing/sneezing/snack-eating pax.


Eating with out asking.

Opening window/ adjusting vents without asking. More than happy to adjust the a/c if you ask.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Mine fall into the "just did this, then it gets undone" category. 

- Clean the windshield and car in front goes through a puddle spraying a fine dirty, oily mist over it

- Clean side windows only to have very next pax leave fingerprints over them pointing out something stupid or hitting the window to say "bye buddy!"

- Vacuum car out only to have first pax of shift track dirt in. Bonus points for group of 4 with dirty feet

- No pings so I find a nice parking space and just as I am backing in... PING


----------



## ROCuberguy585 (Sep 10, 2017)

Accept a ping and they cancel right away but not until you already took an exit or made a turn in that direction.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

When she looks amazing but sits directly behind me


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Slamming doors where the whole car rocks.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Pusher said:


> Slamming doors where the whole car rocks.


That may very well be a major annoyance to most drivers.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> That may very well be a major annoyance to most drivers.


It is one of my number one annoyance. I can let most things slide, but it seems every pax slams the doors getting in and out. especially millennials


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Breathing without asking first. Get in. Stfu. Gtfo.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Driving 5 minutes, then waiting 4 minutes, then going .8 miles.

Okay, that's a major annoyance as well.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Driving 5 minutes, then waiting 4 minutes, then going .8 miles.
> 
> Okay, that's a major annoyance as well.


On this point there should never be a ride that is less than a cancellation fee..I got burned on two of them last night.

Pays out less I meant to say.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

A 3.5 surge and it's 5 people for Uberx!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

pengduck said:


> A 3.5 surge and it's 5 people for Uberx!


That's when you break the rules


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

pengduck said:


> A 3.5 surge and it's 5 people for Uberx!


Agreed. Not worth risking a ticket/fine for $17.50 instead of $5.



Cableguynoe said:


> That's when you break the rules


Livin on the edge!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> These won't make you go postal, but the cumulative effect can make the difference between a good day and a bad day. I'll start:
> 
> - When it's raining just enough to require the wipers, but not enough to prevent them from making noise on the slowest setting.


4 way stop sign intersection

Someone clearly gets there first but waves me to go.

You're not doing me a favor moron, just go and traffic will flow


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

ROCuberguy585 said:


> When you get a perfectly nice/cool pax but they reek of weed.


And the next pax reports you for being under the influence.


----------



## ROCuberguy585 (Sep 10, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> And the next pax reports you for being under the influence.


Febreeze and open windows solves that. That's why it's minor...


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

ROCuberguy585 said:


> Febreeze and open windows solves that. That's why it's minor...


Some people are "super smellers" and they'll pick up on it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ROCuberguy585 said:


> Opening window/ adjusting vents without asking.


Rolling the window all the way down while my A/C is going full blast.

I had one if those last week. I thought seriously about turning the A/C off, but I don't think he would have noticed.

I gritted my teeth and kept going, particularly since the three of us had been getting along well. His GF was the account holder.

It paid off though, with a tip, and it turns out, a little bit of surge too, which I hadn't noticed. And a stacked ping for a p/u at the dropoff point. (Obviously I don't give him credit for the p/u.)

Christine


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Drivers that brake on the highway for no reason other than to reduce their speed.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Rolling the window all the way down while my A/C is going full blast.
> 
> I had one if those last week. I thought seriously about turning the A/C off, but I don't think he would have noticed.
> 
> ...


I have the AC going in my house and have have the windows open, same as in the car. I like the fresh air.

I do the same thing in the winter time with the heat.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Drunks who try to tell you to listen to them and not follow GPS


mrpjfresh said:


> Mine fall into the "just did this, then it gets undone" category.
> 
> - Clean the windshield and car in front goes through a puddle spraying a fine dirty, oily mist over it
> 
> ...


You must be my twin brother from another mother @ your post.

When I do dumb things and get annoyed with myself...
Like missing a ping due to washing my windows at the gas station and forgetting to hold my phone.
Drinking too much and needing to pee like a Russian race horse.
Saying yes to a drive through request and finding 12 cars ahead of me.
Being 45 mins away from home and accepting a 45+ ping that takes me further away.
All self inflicted idiot choices ugh


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

pismire said:


> I have the AC going in my house and have have the windows open, same as in the car. I like the fresh air.
> 
> I do the same thing in the winter time with the heat.


Doesn't that get a little expensive? I mean, once in a while, sure. But all the time?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Coughing/sneezing/snack-eating pax.


Coughing-sneezing...BLECH!!

Makes me glad I do the flu shot and have a solid immune system.

Snack eating sounds are nasty, too. It's an 8 minute ride. Can't you work a snack time in another part of your day?

Hate, hate HATE sour, mildewy smelling clothing on a pax. Pretty much gag on that one.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

-I could be in an empty parking lot dropping off pax 3 in the morning yet all the rear passengers exit through that ONE door.


----------



## ROCuberguy585 (Sep 10, 2017)

When they play music/video or whatever without headphones. You don't like my music say something politely maybe I'll change it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ROCuberguy585 said:


> When they play music/video or whatever without headphones. You don't like my music say something politely maybe I'll change it.


And they uproariously at stupid stuff in the video.



freddieman said:


> yet all the rear passengers exit through that ONE door.


When I had a teenaged step-daughter, she and her friends would always do that.

I get that a lot of cars only have two doors. Then again, maybe it was just me wanting them to get the h*ll out of the car as soon as possible.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

ROCuberguy585 said:


> When they play music/video or whatever without headphones. You don't like my music say something politely maybe I'll change it.


I find that annoying too. I was considering keeping a spare pair of headphones for those kinds of people but not sure they'd take that too well.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

DollarFree said:


> Breathing without asking first. Get in. Stfu. Gtfo.


ROFLMAO, LMAO, LOL, Backflips, jmo


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

ROCuberguy585 said:


> Accept a ping and they cancel right away but not until you already took an exit or made a turn in that direction.


Oh, man. that is 50% of the Lyft pings I get.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Doesn't that get a little expensive? I mean, once in a while, sure. But all the time?


Eh, expensive is subjective term. I'm sure it probably costs more than if the windows were closed, but whatever.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

People who chew with their mouths open and are eating from some type of container that makes a lot of noise such as a brown bag. So I hear the sound of the bag and then chewing. And it’s throughout the entire ride.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

As I pull up wondering what Jody is going to look like, it turns out that "Jody" is a guy.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

404NofFound said:


> As I pull up wondering what Jody is going to look like, it turns out that "Jody" is a guy.


Wait until you see her sister Andy


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Had a terrible day, but super smoking hottie at the end....all the annoyance
Just vanished ... why is that ???somebody explain this to me .
What is this super natural power these
People have ???? They smile, All
The problems in the world just vanish


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Chics who purposely sit behind driver side because they’ve been creeped out before ....yet when drop off arrives they climb to the proper side to get out. [email protected]@@ch!!!....that was some unnecessary wear and tear on my seats. I’m still gonna check out ur butt when u exit.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

404NofFound said:


> As I pull up wondering what Jody is going to look like, it turns out that "Jody" is a guy.


Yesterday I picked up a man name Jess and he smelled horrible.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

mbd said:


> What is this super natural power these People have ?


It's biological.

Your involuntary mental processes trigger a hormonal response. It's how the human race manages to continue to exist, in spite of its own best efforts. 

Christine



pismire said:


> Eh, expensive is subjective term. I'm sure it probably costs more than if the windows were closed, but whatever.


As long as you don't b*tch about the price of gasoline, have a good time.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> Drunks who try to tell you to listen to them and not follow GPS
> 
> You must be my twin brother from another mother @ your post.
> 
> ...


Like dis' guy?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Like dis' guy?


That escalated quickly!


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

- demanding that I give them my phone charger. That one will get you kicked out of my car.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> That escalated quickly!


Here's the longer version. It does all go back to a drunk pax trying to give directions, however.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Like dis' guy?


and that is why I have a taser to the left of my at all times.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

Pax adding a second destination without confirming with me first. The contract is point A to point B. If I knew you had to make a stop on a min fare ride I would have just cancelled.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

freddieman said:


> Chics who purposely sit behind driver side because they've been creeped out before ....yet when drop off arrives they climb to the proper side to get out. [email protected]@@ch!!!....that was some unnecessary wear and tear on my seats. I'm still gonna check out ur butt when u exit.


If they complain that the last driver was staring at them, I remind them not worry, because beauty fades away over time.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Here's the longer version. It does all go back to a drunk pax trying to give directions, however.


I would have killed this pax. I'd be in jail right now. Though I would have handled it a bit differently to begin with and probably avoided the entire incident. Watching the guy fall over in the backseat is hilarious.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> These won't make you go postal, but the cumulative effect can make the difference between a good day and a bad day. I'll start:
> 
> - When it's raining just enough to require the wipers, but not enough to prevent them from making noise on the slowest setting.


Get some rainx windshield wiper fluid. You won't need to use wipers in light rain. Cheap stuff too


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> These won't make you go postal, but the cumulative effect can make the difference between a good day and a bad day. I'll start:
> 
> - When it's raining just enough to require the wipers, but not enough to prevent them from making noise on the slowest setting.


Kind of similar to yours:

When it rains just enough to leave dirt specs all over the car but not enough to wash away the dirt. I use a special waterless wash sealant which allows me to go about a month between real "washes". A good downpour literally washes away most of the dirt for me where I can just use my California Duster on whatever remains. Sounds crazy probably but it works -- my car usually looks very clean. My car is white too.


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> These won't make you go postal, but the cumulative effect can make the difference between a good day and a bad day. I'll start:
> 
> - When it's raining just enough to require the wipers, but not enough to prevent them from making noise on the slowest setting.


Get better wipers ... I treated myself to Bosch wipers and they work so good and no noise!

Also ditto on the rainx works wonders !


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

freddieman said:


> Chics who purposely sit behind driver side because they've been creeped out before ....yet when drop off arrives they climb to the proper side to get out. [email protected]@@ch!!!....that was some unnecessary wear and tear on my seats. I'm still gonna check out ur butt when u exit.


You and lilCindy a perfect fit....NOT


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> 4 way stop sign intersection
> 
> Someone clearly gets there first but waves me to go.
> 
> You're not doing me a favor moron, just go and traffic will flow


I'm not the only one with this problem!!!??? Then they act like a maniac frantically waving me to go ... um I didn't even stop yet let alone check to make sure it's SAFE to proceed!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> I'm not the only one with this problem!!!??? Then they act like a maniac frantically waving me to go ... um I didn't even stop yet let alone check to make sure it's SAFE to proceed!


Person whom arrives at 4 Way stop first, must proceed. Unless it's a Tie, then it's the one to the right of the other. Too many people don't know this. Somebody waves me to go, and they to my Right...NOPE...ain't happening. Any collision and it is my fault. Also, _Directing Traffic, _even/especially from one's car, is ILLEGAL.

Keep doing what you are doing Angela. Smart


----------



## NYGUY (Feb 7, 2016)

When you accept a ping and in less than 10 seconds your phone starts ringing (pax call)


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Clothahump said:


> Oh, man. that is 50% of the Lyft pings I get.


One of the main reasons I stopped doing Lyft.



NYGUY said:


> When you accept a ping and in less than 10 seconds your phone starts ringing (pax call)


I'll usually cancel those, unless they're giving pertinent info to pick them up.

Sitting in the front seat, then not talking
Not waving when I approach to pick them up, to identify themselves as a passenger (especially if there are other people standing around, too)
Wanting an AUX cord for a 5 minute ride


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

When they talk in the back in hushed tones...
I turn my music down to make them paranoid!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> When they talk in the back in hushed tones...
> I turn my music down to make them paranoid!


Or when 4 friends get in and don't say a peep.
Like they think talking is not allowed in the car.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

mbd said:


> Had a terrible day, but super smoking hottie at the end....all the annoyance
> Just vanished ... why is that ???somebody explain this to me .
> What is this super natural power these
> People have ???? They smile, All
> The problems in the world just vanish


I think U/l Algo does this on purpose 
Give bad runs and at the end of your day, they will send super good looking guy or a hottie, thus distracting everyone from the bad day.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Pings that are over (x) amount of minutes when you don't pick up pings that far.
My current (x) is anywhere from 8-10 mins.


----------



## Scuberdriver (Jul 10, 2018)

Asking for a bottle of water... When the rides over and they are home... Seriously wtf


----------



## Mighty Mo (May 19, 2018)

Passengers that try to be slick about how their not going to tip you, "I can tip you on the app right, how's that work, do I tip you in cash.....*trails off as their getting out door* (SLAM)"

Yeah bud, it's all digital, even more annoying is when they just flat out ask if they pay me in person...
Do they know what technology is and how it advances?
These people must be pulling out a paper map to travel I swear.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

When the pax swear that you have driven them before and you've never seen them in your life! And you have to pretend you remember them. Then you recognise the drop off house.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> When the pax swear that you have driven them before and you've never seen them in your life! And you have to pretend you remember them. Then you recognise the drop off house.


I've only had one of those but I was taking him from bar to bar so I'm not sure he was telling the truth. I did not remember him but he thought we were best friends based on one previous ride he claimed I had given him.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I've only had one of those but I was taking him from bar to bar so I'm not sure he was telling the truth. I did not remember him but he thought we were best friends based on one previous ride he claimed I had given him.


Ha!! Those are great, aren't they?

Pax: We've had you before, you told us that story about the woman who passed out in your back seat.
Me: Oh yeah, now I remember. (I tell that story about 40 times a week)


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

When you have just driven 45 minutes from your house ON PURPOSE to PICK UP at the Airport..and the very 1st ride takes you almost all the way back home....I would love that at the end of the shift, not so much in the beginning.


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

Airport-bound Pax with luggage who have you take them to the nearby BART station.

Being on a long X ride that makes me miss the bar closing surge.

Non-talking front-sitters.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Pax who ask, "So... How do you like driving for Uber?"


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

Drunks.

Having to drive Vasco Road out of Livermore.

Pax who don’t know how to use the app.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> Pings that are over (x) amount of minutes when you don't pick up pings that far.
> My current (x) is anywhere from 8-10 mins.


12 minutes in the boonies 
10 minutes max in the suburbs
7 minutes max downtown.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Idiots playing games. Happened yesterday. Got a call to go to a trailer park in Shelton. Once there I got a test from the Pax saying he as actually a block away at THE MARK apartments in Shelton. OK, I go there. I call and tell the guy I'm at his "new" address. Guy says "gimme a minute to brush my teeth". 5 minutes go by....the Uber app is urging me cancel the trip. Finally I do so and move on with the day.
Altogether this jerk cost me 30 minutes of my time during most corporate employees lunch hour, which is when some of them call for an airport run.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Pax who brag to you about how short their trip is, because they were able to park two blocks from the airport etc., as if you're supposed to marvel at their frugality instead of be disgusted by the minimum fare.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

When ride requests are slow, I think OK, I need to let out a more than regular sized fart. Three seconds later..PING! Happens every time. In fact, it happens so often, that I truly believe I can summons a ride request by farting.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> Pax who ask, "So... How do you like driving for Uber?"


So you're saying you're annoyed during almost all trips.

That and "Been busy today/tonight?"


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Pax who knock on my window just to tell me they are there. They think they are avoiding scaring me by doing this but it's actually counterproductive. I am more used to pax just opening the door to get in instead of a sudden knock.


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

Pax who snort their snots up and down repeatedly for entire ride! 

Any pax (alone) who gets in front seat when it's moved up to within 4" of dashboard. I used to reach over and hit the button to move it back. Now I just slowly drive away with a pleasant smile on my face as they spend half the min. fare ride trying to figure it out!


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Pax that put in the wrong business location that’s 50 miles away...when the one they really wanted to go to is less than a mile away.


----------



## Scuberdriver (Jul 10, 2018)

Trying to think about a minor annoyance when you realise everything is a major annoyance and life as a driver wasn't all you ever hoped and dreamed for


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Jumpin Jim said:


> I truly believe I can summons a ride request by farting.


Jeez, I wish it were that easy. Can you summon a ping for me tomorrow morning about 7?


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> These won't make you go postal, but the cumulative effect can make the difference between a good day and a bad day. I'll start:
> 
> - When it's raining just enough to require the wipers, but not enough to prevent them from making noise on the slowest setting.


Every day when I am cursed into being forced to drive for this shit show! Luckily, that's not very often these days!


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Dealing with a pas who is chewing gum as loud as possible. I had to turn on the white noise filter in one of my apps to cancel out her chewing noises in my headset. Works like a charm


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

They come out after 4:55 , I sometimes cancel when I see them.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Steelersnut said:


> Pax who snort their snots up and down repeatedly for entire ride!
> 
> Any pax (alone) who gets in front seat when it's moved up to within 4" of dashboard. I used to reach over and hit the button to move it back. Now I just slowly drive away with a pleasant smile on my face as they spend half the min. fare ride trying to figure it out!


I do this to. Make them suffer for seating in the front. LOL! They get all crunched up. They look so uncomfortable yet I'm getting a chuckle in my head.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

johnydynamic said:


> Airport-bound Pax with luggage who have you take them to the nearby BART station.


The people who had me haul them and their luggage 4 blocks to the Greyhound bus terminal.



Christinebitg said:


> The people who had me haul them and their luggage 4 blocks to the Greyhound bus terminal.


U. Crack, it was from Mongoose vs. Cobra.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

Pax with hygiene issues. Hell, I got smelly armpits but I shower and use nice old spice deodorant before driving out. It's not that hard guys. 

This happened a couple times where the pax farted and thought it was funny. Automatic 1-star rating.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

FlashedBlaze said:


> Pax with hygiene issues. Hell, I got smelly armpits but I shower and use nice old spice deodorant before driving out. It's not that hard guys.
> 
> This happened a couple times where the pax farted and thought it was funny. Automatic 1-star rating.


This is why I now keep unopened bags of air freshener in my car and in a place that's easy to reach just in case this happens. Learned that the hard way when I drove stinky pax couple and I struggled to find a fresh bag of air freshener tucked all the way at the bottom of my glove compartment.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

8 minutes to reach destination. Pax makes you wait another 4.

Traffic lights at small intersections that remain on 24 hours a day.

Picking up at a hotel expecting an airport trip and:

A. It's a hotel worker going minimum fare
B. Conventioneer going to another hotel where the Convention is actually taking place.... 3 blocks down the road.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Picking up at a hotel expecting an airport trip and:
> 
> A. It's a hotel worker going minimum fare
> B. Conventioneer going to another hotel where the Convention is actually taking place.... 3 blocks down the road.


That reminds me of when I get excited to pick up pax from airport only to find out it's an airport worker going home in the same town.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Clarity said:


> That reminds me of when I get excited to pick up pax from airport only to find out it's an airport worker going home in the same town.


Had an actual pax pickup who practically lived on the runway 
he was that close....with luggage.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Had an actual pax pickup who practically lived on the runway
> he was that close....with luggage.


Haha wow...especially when they have luggage! I've had a similar experience _especially_ when they have luggage. Feels like a slap in the face once I see ETA.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> It's biological.
> 
> Your involuntary mental processes trigger a hormonal response. It's how the human race manages to continue to exist, in spite of its own best efforts.
> 
> ...


You won't here me complain


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Pings that direct me to the wrong side of a shopping mall. I had one of those last week at Sharpstown. I finally called and we worked it out.
> 
> "We're in front of the sign that says 'Xxx.'"
> 
> Turns out, ALL of the mall entrances say that.


That's precisely when I cancel. If they can't drop a ping and/or text you with a specific location, they don't deserve my time.



Pusher said:


> Slamming doors where the whole car rocks.


Cracking your window might help. I think the act of the door slamming on ears in a closed car makes it worse, but that might just be me.



Clothahump said:


> Oh, man. that is 50% of the Lyft pings I get.


I'm pretty sure that's Lyft cancelling because they found a closer driver. Other possibility is the rider tried both uber and lyft and took the closest driver...



404NofFound said:


> If they complain that the last driver was staring at them, I remind them not worry, because beauty fades away over time.


Being reported for "rolling her eyes" at their conversation: I'm CHECKING MY SIDE MIRRORS and your conversation isn't that interesting - even if I could hear it you idiot!


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's Lyft cancelling because they found a closer driver. Other possibility is the rider tried both uber and lyft and took the closest driver...
> 
> Being reported for "rolling her eyes" at their conversation: I'm CHECKING MY SIDE MIRRORS and your conversation isn't that interesting - even if I could hear it you idiot!


That's ridiculous someone reported you for that. Some people are really full of themselves. I had one drunk pax insist that I was checking him out when I was just looking at the cars behind me in the mirrors.

I also didn't know Lyft cancels their own rides.


----------



## Alex Barnes (Apr 10, 2018)

1. What really annoys me to no end is when the distance to pick the rider up is longer than the distance the rider wants to go.

I get at least one of those per night and it suuuuucks.

2. Drunks that pass out

3. Bar hopping within walking distance

4. Stoners that think that they can cover the smell of weed with a gallon of cologne/perfume

5. Drunk people in general

6. "Bro I'll tip you sooo much"

7. "Can we stop at a gas station along the way"

8. "What's [insert ghetto bar] like?"

9. "What do you mean you don't go clubbing?"

10. "Hey bro do you smoke?"


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> If they can't drop a ping and/or text you with a specific location, they don't deserve my time.


I think the app is the problem more than the rider in this case. I suspect it homed in on the mall, and decided what it thought the front door of the mall is.



Alex Barnes said:


> 3. Bar hopping within walking distance


I had one last night that was close to that. They were apologetic and said that if the weather had been better, they would have walked. It was actually farther than I personally would have walked.

I told them that since they were ready to go right when I showed up, it was no big deal. And I really meant that. The ones that annoy the cr*p out of me are the ones where you wait for 4 minutes for a minimum fare trip.

Christine


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's Lyft cancelling because they found a closer driver. Other possibility is the rider tried both uber and lyft and took the closest driver...


Nope. It's the pax. When Lyft cancels me, the notification says so. We should get a cancellation fee when they do this.

And one of these days, I hope that I get a simultaneous ping from the same person. I'll accept both and force him to cancel one so I get the cancellation fee. Otherwise, I'll pick him up on both platforms and double down on him. That would be bloody awesome.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> When she looks amazing but sits directly behind me


When she looks amazing while walking up to the car but the closer she gets, the more you realize she is not 100% she.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Coughing/sneezing/snack-eating pax.


I hate those assholes. The ones who sneeze super loud. Haa-AAAAAA-choo.

The purpose of a sneeze is to clear nasal passages, not the throat. There's no need to activate the vocal cords and shout/scream while doing it.

Feckers.


Pusher said:


> It is one of my number one annoyance. I can let most things slide, but it seems every pax slams the doors getting in and out. especially millennials


Gays are the worst offenders, by far, for some reason. Followed by women. Sorry ladies but it's true.


Cableguynoe said:


> 4 way stop sign intersection
> 
> Someone clearly gets there first but waves me to go.
> 
> You're not doing me a favor moron, just go and traffic will flow


Or the Richard Head who got there first but is going to wait until you come to a total, dead stop before they will go. F that, I haven't got time for that shit. You can see I'm stopping, get your shit together and go, or wait for me to go first.


Retired Senior said:


> Idiots playing games. Happened yesterday. Got a call to go to a trailer park in Shelton. Once there I got a test from the Pax saying he as actually a block away at THE MARK apartments in Shelton. OK, I go there. I call and tell the guy I'm at his "new" address. Guy says "gimme a minute to brush my teeth". 5 minutes go by....the Uber app is urging me cancel the trip. Finally I do so and move on with the day.


Come on; you're an experienced driver. You should know:

1) Do not accept calls from pax
2) Do not relocate / play Where's Waldo. You arrive at the stop and then no show the pax at 5:00


> Altogether this jerk cost me 30 minutes of my time


Only because you let him.


Dice Man said:


> They come out after 4:55 , I sometimes cancel when I see them.


4:55 is deep into the Ride Denied zone. Nope.


pismire said:


> You won't here me complain


Or show signs of literacy.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> 1) Do not accept calls from pax


It's never been a problem for me. Usually the call from them means:
a.) they're ready to go, and
b.) they'll let me know how to find them.

Christine


----------



## NashHye (Jul 9, 2017)

Not have a ping for an hour. Go to the toilet to drop a log and get a ping right as I sit down. Happened 3 days in a row once.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Big annoyance: shortened ping time and missing the ping


----------



## KomediAnne (Oct 8, 2018)

Before I was ready to take the plunge driving... my family suggested I become a rider to gain experience. So, my first few encounters were majorly annoying. 

One driver wore headphones blasting Katy Perry so loud I could hear every note from the backseat, and it was scary as halal to be driven by him knowing that my sentence in English "No music please" meant he turned off Journey on the radio and cranked up Pandora. "No Mas Musica Por Favor" was what I wanted to say but he couldn't hear me anyway. My relative gave him five stars and a tip before I could even protest. If you should not ride a bicycle with earbuds, you should not drive strangers commertially with them. 

The second woman driver, WAS NOT THE GIRL IN THE PHOTO, by at least 40 years. We thought it was her bipolar mother because the whole time she kept yelling at me that she HAD TO GO THE ROUTE THE APP MADE HER. Then she drove erratically and almost hit an oncoming car until I said HEY! Then she yelled at me the rest of the way that YOU SHOULD NOT SPEAK FROM THE BACKSEAT, YOU SHOULD STOP TALKING. We should have cancelled the ride because she made me late for work by accepting the ride, but drove in the opposite direction for 10 minutes. We could see her car on the app going the wrong way before pickup. If I didn't have to clock in, I would have called 911. My relative still gave her a tip and 5 stars. :-( 
The logic was that we were rated as passengers as well. If it was my account I would have checked her ID. Miami is an immigrant sanctuary city. Super scary. It was not her picture from her younger days. Same car, not an authorized driver. 

The third horror story as a passenger aka "driver in trainee" was a 45 minute ride with a lady who spoke little english, and yet asked me 20 questions. I answered her as politely as I could. Even when she went on the highway in the wrong ramp and took me miles away from my destination, I was patient. Come to find out the whole time she was on the phone with her Sister who was also an uber driver in Orlando, silently listening to us on speaker phone! I felt so violated. Super creepy to realize someone was eaves dropping, not just "Hey I will call you back, I have a pax"... but a 45 minute interview being recorded without my consent. Infuriating and inconsiderate. Why all the questions lady! What are you some South American Spy? 
NOT COOL. 

We deleted the app after the 4th time when the driver refused to park so I could get in, and drove off abandoning me for 25 minutes until uber would investigate. We had to restart the phone and reinstall the app to hail a new driver. He was of Indian origin and evidently didn't take directions from women. Literally drove off. When he saw that I was female and asking him to park in a space and not be in the sidewalk. He was halfway into the street. I recorded that one. Youtube will have a feild day once I set it to public. 

I suggested we try lyft but my mom bought me a car and said, happy birthday... you no longer have to drive a 49cc scooter to class in the pouring rain. 

Literally Uber hires anyone without a felony. No 100 question personality quiz. 

More Pet peeves... I joined uber groups on FB where guys would talk in rape culture about female passengers that fell asleep in short skirts, they would take pictures of riders underwear and post sexually harassing things. A few drivers were disactivated once screenshots were sent. Just getting in contact with corporate was mission impossible. At one point FBI was involved. 

Uber has a really bad corporate culture problem. I think the word is CRISIS. 

I did have a few nice drivers, professional and no drama. But alot of unqualified people. The majority are less than superb. 

The 6th: One guy cancelled on us without showing up just to collect a cancell fee. He tried to scam us and say I was not outside when 10 other drivers found my location no problem. I literally stood there for 10 minutes and could see 1 mile in every direction. No blue Camry. We even called him. Haitians usually have a good work ethic. I really wanted the $4 credited back. It was shameful. He didn't even try. 

The only good news, is all of this was free for me. I paid zero. My relative paid. It was extremely stressful. 

I learned what NOT to do. 

One of my first transports was a stripper going to buy cocaine. I had no idea until my boyfriend pointed it out. I will NOT be waiting outside any apartments for a few minutes. Her face was ghost white and I suspected nothing because she was so young and pretty. My bf figured it out because he worked at a lighting store next to the club and she left a package for "Jim" at the front where customers pay to get in well.. the club owners name was also "Jim" and he opened the envelope with $1000 in cash and a bag of white powder and told my bf he kept it. I no longer work until 2am... 3am... etc. I nicknamed her SNOW WHITE. 

My next door neighbor is a major stoner, a middle aged man with two college kids. He is also an uber driver. Unbelievable. I got into an argument with him because he didn't like my weeds in my front lawn and I said, YOU SMOKE & DRIVE! And he was like... Well I don't drink! okay Mr. DWI. I never reported him because he drives one of those tin can compact cars... chevy spark or something rediculous. If he hits anything it will just become recycling. 

I love my city.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

KomediAnne said:


> Before I was ready to take the plunge driving... my family suggested I become a rider to gain experience. So, my first few encounters were majorly annoying.
> 
> One driver wore headphones blasting Katy Perry so loud I could hear every note from the backseat, and it was scary as halal to be driven by him knowing that my sentence in English "No music please" meant he turned off Journey on the radio and cranked up Pandora. "No Mas Musica Por Favor" was what I wanted to say but he couldn't hear me anyway. My relative gave him five stars and a tip before I could even protest. If you should not ride a bicycle with earbuds, you should not drive strangers commertially with them.
> 
> ...


This lack of vetting by Uber is the reason taxi drivers in my market are still doing well.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

They are all little things . . . once the ride is over . . . time for the next.


----------



## UberTeach (Aug 7, 2017)

Pusher said:


> Slamming doors where the whole car rocks.


Mine is actually the exact opposite. My. Doors. Are. HEAVY. Slam the ****ers, please--better than me pulling away and seeing the little light that shows me you didn't close the thing all the way.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

When I go through the Cash Toll lane and ask for the "Car Pool" rate and the toll booth operator doesn't move a muscle to trigger the cheaper rate. Cant even ask for a receipt because they don't offer one.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

KomediAnne said:


> I had no idea until my boyfriend pointed it out. I will NOT be waiting outside any apartments for a few minutes. Her face was ghost white and I suspected nothing because she was so young and pretty. My bf figured it out because he worked at a lighting store next to the club


I get the impression from this that your bf was in the car with you. Tell me it ain't so...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

When traveling with two or more pax and every other word out of their mouths is ‘like’. I think I would rather hear the ‘f’ word.

Nose picking. If they’re successful it becomes a major annoyance.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

KomediAnne said:


> Before I was ready to take the plunge driving... my family suggested I become a rider to gain experience. So, my first few encounters were majorly annoying.
> 
> One driver wore headphones blasting Katy Perry so loud I could hear every note from the backseat, and it was scary as halal to be driven by him knowing that my sentence in English "No music please" meant he turned off Journey on the radio and cranked up Pandora. "No Mas Musica Por Favor" was what I wanted to say but he couldn't hear me anyway. My relative gave him five stars and a tip before I could even protest. If you should not ride a bicycle with earbuds, you should not drive strangers commertially with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

When your back seat windows are covered with so many greasy, smudged, chunky fingerprints after a 3 hour shift that the _only_ possible explanation is that EVERY. SINGLE. PAX had been eating an extra oily, extra greasy pepperoni pizza *just* before entering your vehicle, without a single napkin or paper towel in sight.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

When you drive 8 minutes to a 1.8x surge and its a 4 minute drive to the subway station.

When you get a pax, you load their 3 pieces of luggage only to find out they are NOT going anywhere near the airport but 7 blocks away.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

michael7227 said:


> you load their 3 pieces of luggage only to find out they are NOT going anywhere near the airport but 7 blocks away.


It was four blocks, in my case. They "didn't want to haul their luggage those four blocks." Seriously.

Christine


----------



## Anthonydag (Feb 14, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Driving 5 minutes, then waiting 4 minutes, then going .8 miles.
> 
> Okay, that's a major annoyance as well.


This is why I began just starting the trip as soon as I pull up. That extra .35¢ per ride adds up at the end of 30 rides.



pismire said:


> I have the AC going in my house and have have the windows open, same as in the car. I like the fresh air.
> 
> I do the same thing in the winter time with the heat.


Same here


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Anthonydag said:


> This is why I began just starting the trip as soon as I pull up.


That's just a really bad idea. For 35 cents per trip??



Anthonydag said:


> Same here


You wouldn't do that if you lived here in Houston. After a very short time, you'd have water dripping from every air register in the house.

Plus it adds a lot to your operating costs.

C


----------



## Lynda Griego (Jun 10, 2018)

Jumpin Jim said:


> When ride requests are slow, I think OK, I need to let out a more than regular sized fart. Three seconds later..PING! Happens every time. In fact, it happens so often, that I truly believe I can summons a ride request by farting.


Yes! And now you HOPE the passenger reeks of weed as a cover! Hahahaha!


----------



## Anthonydag (Feb 14, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> That's just a really bad idea. For 35 cents per trip??
> 
> You wouldn't do that if you lived here in Houston. After a very short time, you'd have water dripping from every air register in the house.
> 
> ...


Why is that a bad idea? It takes an hour of work off of my day, everyday. Seems like a worse idea to not respect your time, don't fret over this shitty job, it's not special. Never had a pax say a word.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Taking two runs, and waiting 30 minutes to an hour plus for another run. Repeat again and again watching me waste gas chasing calls.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Anthonydag said:


> Why is that a bad idea?


I've hung out on this forum long enough to read plenty of horror stories from other drivers. Many of which end with, "Do NOT start the trip until all of the pax are in the car."

How many ways could this go wrong?

Once the trip is officially started, you're open to bad ratings, customer complaints (including discrimination, and driving impared), and even the plain old getting kicked off the platform by Uber for violating the Terms of Service.

I'm sure I'm forgetting some.

Oh, and then there's the minor issue of it being dishonest.

Christine


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm sure I'm forgetting some.


Lyft has given me official warning that my account has been flagged because pax have called me AFTER the ride has been started, which IMPLIES fraud.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Lyft has given me official warning that my account has been flagged because pax have called me AFTER the ride has been started, which IMPLIES fraud.


I pity the fool....


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

DollarFree said:


> Breathing without asking first. Get in. Stfu. Gtfo.


A driver with rules! Yey!


----------



## Mainah (Jun 22, 2018)

I could go on and on, but just to name my tops.

-eating without asking
-tapping my windows when pointing something out to a friend of theirs who’s riding along (every soul does this and it instantly pi$$es me the fak off)
-door slamming
-feet on seats (instant 1)
-sneezing (I can stop mine, why can’t you)
-arrives at ping and pax isn’t there 
-no tips after I lug your shit in my trunk and take you to work (not airport; work!) a mile down the road 
-personal questions that are so out of the blue (are you married? What does your wife do? What... the....faaaak?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!! ?)

That’s a good start. As I drive I start thinking of more


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Sneezing and coughing


----------

